# Did the Puritans have an expression for meditating upon one's own death?



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 28, 2010)

I believe the title is self-explanatory. Was there a specific term used by the Puritans?


----------



## Scott1 (Dec 28, 2010)

Not sure if there is a twist to the question, but perhaps "mortification" is this.


----------



## TimV (Dec 28, 2010)

With the Puritans, why have an expression when you can write a whole book like The Christian's Daily Walk?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 28, 2010)

Scott1 said:


> Not sure if there is a twist to the question, but perhaps "mortification" is this.



I know about mortification but I was wondering if they had a specific expression for this particular kind of meditation. I was asked the question by another and couldn't think of anywhere that I've seen a term they used for it.


----------



## MW (Dec 28, 2010)

"Meditation on Man's Mortality" and "Dying Thoughts" are two which spring to mind.


----------



## Wayne (Dec 28, 2010)

_memento mori_ might have been the most readily available technical term. There were also the descriptors of _requiem_ and _elegy_

"beating a path to heaven" is Amy Gant's summary phrase for Puritan meditation, which would include mediation on death.

Then there was the popular "getting all mopey and down in the mouth wid it"


----------



## TimV (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 28, 2010)

Scott1 said:


> Not sure if there is a twist to the question, but perhaps "mortification" is this.


 
"Mortification" doesn't have anything to do with meditation on one's death, but rather is a term that means 'putting the flesh/sin to death'. 

I don't know of special terms of meditating on the fact of one's death, though that particular subject to be meditated upon is dealt with at some length by both Thomas Watson in his excellent "Christian on the Mount", published by Northampton Press & Dr. Don Kistler, and Nathanael Ranew in his superb treatise on meditation, Solitude Improved by Divine Meditation, published (but out of print) by Soli Deo Gloria books (also Dr. Kistler).


----------



## seajayrice (Dec 28, 2010)

Marriage. Same as today.


----------



## jwithnell (Dec 28, 2010)

When reading the puritans, I come away with a shame that I do not do a better job at encouraging my children to engage in this contemplation. Among the New England puritans, this practice was so intertwined with daily life. I wonder if it was so common that no one felt that a special term was needed for it?


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Dec 28, 2010)

Semper Fidelis said:


> I believe the title is self-explanatory. Was there a specific term used by the Puritans?


 
Considering the Puritans affinity for long titles, your's may well be the shortest option. Else you'll find a tract with the title:

*A Sober Discourse on the Mortality of Man and the Benefits of a Sober Meditation Thereon, Wherein is proved by Scripture, the Example of Primitive Times, & the Practice of All that have Professed the Christian Religion that We may "Number our Days, that we may Apply our Hearts unto Wisdom."*​
And yes, I made that up!


----------



## MarieP (Dec 28, 2010)

Gazing upon the supreme excellencies of the pilgrim's entry into the true Promised Land, that eternal Sabbath Day beyond the dark, stormy, fearful Jordan River, whenceforth we shall for ever be with our dear Saviour, the blessed Lord Christ, who by His crimson blood did satisfy and vouchsafe our redemption, and by that same blessed cordial did sanctify us in our doctrine, conversation, and affections, promising to further and for ever remove the dross of the remaining curse, to bring to culmination the promise to the elect, that nary a cursed thing would at all separate them from the eternal love that flows forth from the gracious bowels of the ever-blessed Triune God, though death should come upon them sevenfold and hell should put upon them it's most heinous mischief- no, the Christian must reach Beulah Land safe and sound, Oh happy day, blessed morn, Yea, Verily, and Amen!


----------

